# Can we fit in a Honda Civic?



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quick question:
Can anyone tell me if I'd be able to fit comfortably (I'm 5'10") in a Honda Civic with DS RF in a convertible (Evenflo Triumph) in the back seat?
Thanks!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

If you put him behind the passenger seat, definitely.

Are we talking about the sedan or coupe?

I am only 5'7" but I fit very comfortably in the driver's seat (of the sedan) with 2 of my kids RF in MAs the back seat. I believe the triumph has a shorter shell, but I'm not sure if it can be braced against the front seat.


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

We could never get a good install in our Civic in the middle. I would say you couldn't behind the driver's seat.
good luck!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We had a 98 Civic with the same seat in the back middle seat. My husband is 6ft and it was fine.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks, mamas. What would I do without you all!


----------



## apple_juice (Apr 17, 2008)

1996 two door civic with rearfacing britax behind the passenger seat.We fit but just barely. Yay we have a four door car now! If it is a sedan for sure you will fit.


----------



## ece602 (Feb 10, 2009)

My DF (He's 6'1) fits just fine. When I try to drive it I can berely reach the petals but I'm only 5'2". We have a FF in the back and she fits fine.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

yeah we have a 2-door civic with a rear facing evenflo triumph (deluxe?), its behind the passenger seat, dp drives, he's 5'9" ish and I sit in the back seat with ds, so yeah you'll fit!!!


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

We have an 02 four door civic with dd rearfacing in a marathon and ds forward facing in a Regent. We have to have dd on the passenger side and the seat pushed forward enough that it isn't *uncomfortable* to sit there, but I would have the seat pushed back more if I could. Dh and I are 5'7" When we had ds in a graco convertible (not sure which one, but only forward faced until 40 lbs), it fit in the center seat and we had no trouble with our seats being anywhere. I am not sure how big your seat is...


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

We have a 4-door 2003 Civic Hybrid. DH is 5'10", drives with the seat all the way back (but not reclined AT ALL), and DS's Britax Roundabout is installed behind him, rear-facing. It works.


----------



## sam77 (Jun 12, 2016)

its fine, that can fit for u and ur baby


----------

